# recovering my settee



## EdnaChosen (Oct 9, 2014)

hi,

any advice on how to go about covering my settee?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, there's one lady who used to post here more often, "TwoKnots" who did a beautiful job recovering a chair. Maybe she'll see your post and help.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you have a pic of the settee?


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

It depends on which type of covering you want over your settee. There are various options available, but I will suggest you to use fabric. Select cover, according to your settee type.


----------

